# Lab breeders in Central MN



## Honky (Sep 26, 2006)

I have decided to go with a lab for my next dog. I'm looking for a taller male, not the shorter stockier looking B-LABS (personal preference) I am turning into a pretty avid goose hunter with some pheasant as well. So I want a dog that can carry those big suckers back. I have been research on the internet for breeders and realize not everyone is on there or I may have not found the site. I was wondering if anyone had some contacts or kennel information to some good breeders in MN? Advertising yourself is one thing hearing it from customers is another. Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

How soon are you looking to buy a pup? I know of several good hunting/ hunt test litters due in the next few weeks. Also what color are you looking for?

PM me for info if you would like.

Dan


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

You really don't need a BIG dog to handle geese, what matters more is how much desire they have, and if you are doing some upland as well a mid sized framed dog will last longer during the day and have less joint problems down the road than a BIG dog. Here is a pic of my 63 pound female and she handles geese just fine. Let me know what you are looking for color, price range, ect and I let you know if i see somthing that fits what yu are looking for.[siteimg]2338[/siteimg]


----------

